# Requesting a banner from me...



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, now. A few people have requested graphics from me here in the past. Some were ordinary, some were quite good. If you want me to make you something, try and give me something to work with. I can't work with all pictures. If you give me crappy pictures, I'm going to give you a crappy banner. It's as simple as that. 

Now I would like to be able to do requests in this board but it would probably be best to send me a PM. That way it gets sent to my email and I'll more than likely do it. Because I may not come on here for several days. Alright.


----------

